# Hiya!



## Mello

Hello everyone :mrgreen:
I'm Mello and I'm an Italian girl:cat:I'm not a good English writer (I'd like to learn so I can write my own novel in English) so sorry in advanced for all the grammar mistakes I'll make from now on :redface: 
I don't know if I'll become a better English writer but I'm a dreamer so... :mrgreen:
I hope to learn and absorb knowledge like a sponge by writing posts and reading your stories,
Um... I don't know what else to say... thank you very much and see you around :hi:


----------



## Birb

Well, I saw you like my post and realized that you were new...


Hello!

Welcome to the forums! Don't worry, if you engage with the community, post your work for critique and have the mindset I'm sure you'll improve

(Not to mention you seem like a pretty darn good English speaker so far, and I mean I'm a native speaker and I still can't grammar properly)

Well, anyways, I can't wait to see you around. I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mello

Hi Birb! 
Thank you very much for the welcome :redface: you're so kind! Yes, I really liked you post and I answered with extremly pleasure. Also, thanks for your advices, I'll try to be as much active as I can! I think it'll be a really good exercise for me :mrgreen:
Aww :love_heart: I make mistakes in my native language too, I think it's pretty normal :mrgreen:

see you around!


----------



## jenthepen

Hi Mello and welcome.:hi: This is a great place to soak up lots of writing from writers of all ages, nationalities and abilities. You'll find the members here are friendly and very supportive, always ready to offer help and advice where they can.

What type of stories do you like to read and write?

jen


----------



## Mello

jenthepen, thank you very much for the warm welcome :redface: I'm really glad to be part of this wonderful community!
Well, I like to read fantasy books, dramas, thrillers, biographies and others. Usually I write short stories, fantasy and other writing experiments :mrgreen: recently I'm writing a fantasy story and I came up with the idea that it'd be fantastic if it would be written in English, just to get things more complicated :grin:
Even if it's difficult I'm really motivated :redface:


----------



## jenthepen

Yes, give it a go! It's always good to push yourself to try new things and writing in a foreign language sounds a perfect challenge.  You'll find a lot of people around here who love fantasy stories so I'm sure you'll get lots of help and advice if you decide to post some samples of your work here.

Meanwhile, I look forward to seeing you around the forums and reading some of your work soon.


----------



## Mello

Thank you jenthepen, I will! :mrgreen:
I never tried to write a short story in English, so I'm a little bit worried to post something because it'll be full of grammar mistakes (but I'm really looking forward to receive corrections and advices). I should probably start with something shorter... In fact, I saw a very interesting topic, the one that says: _can you write a 50 words story? _
It sounds fun, I'll think about something and give it a try :redface:


----------



## J Anfinson

Hi there.

Your grammar is actually pretty decent. Keep reading and writing and you'll do fine. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Mello

J Anfinson said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Your grammar is actually pretty decent. Keep reading and writing and you'll do fine. Glad to have you here.



Hi there yourself, J Anfinson :welcome:
thank you so much, you've made my day :cheers: I'll follow your advice, thanks!
For me it's really a pleasure to be here, you're all so kind


----------



## Plasticweld

Welcome to the forum.  I am looking forward to getting to know you.  I also like short stories and I am looking forward to reading some of yours..Bob


----------



## Mello

Hello, Bob!  
Thank you very much :grin: I'm glad to be here and I hope to be able to write something decent :mrgreen:


----------



## Plasticweld

Mello said:


> Hello, Bob!
> Thank you very much :grin: I'm glad to be here and I hope to be able to write something decent :mrgreen:




If you read any of my stories they are all pretty simple topics.  I try and write anything that is current.  In the last few months I have done a Halloween story, a Thanksgiving story, one on sexual harassment, one one for celebrating 40 years of marriage.  Lunch in a diner and one about and old friend and old jokes.  Most of my stuff can be found in the Humor or Non Fiction sections.  Please send me a note when you post up I would be glad to be a second set of eyes and would be glad to offer any help I could.  


I don't know if I would ever call me a decent writer, pretty good story teller, but I still struggle with the basics. 

Stay in touch...Bob


----------



## Mello

Plasticweld said:


> If you read any of my stories they are all pretty simple topics. I try and write anything that is current. In the last few months I have done a Halloween story, a Thanksgiving story, one on sexual harassment, one one for celebrating 40 years of marriage. Lunch in a diner and one about and old friend and old jokes. Most of my stuff can be found in the Humor or Non Fiction sections. Please send me a note when you post up I would be glad to be a second set of eyes and would be glad to offer any help I could.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I would ever call me a decent writer, pretty good story teller, but I still struggle with the basics.
> 
> Stay in touch...Bob



Bob! Aww thank you so much :love_heart:you're so kind! Thank you!
I'll read your stories with extremely pleasure (I will leave my modest opinion). I'm sure I'll learn a lot here, this place is full of treasures!
I'll let you know as soon as I'll post something, it would be awesome and a honor to have your help  
Again, thank you!

See you around!


----------



## SueC

Hi Mello. So glad you joined us here. You will find a lot of help and suggestions as you go along. Everyone is very nice, very interested in helping writers of all experiences. Welcome!


----------



## TuesdayEve

Welcome, everyone here has something to offer,
including you, so browse around and let the writing begin.


----------



## Pluralized

Hi Mello, and welcome to WF. Hope you find here the tools you’re looking for to improve your writing. 

I recommend reading as many pieces on the creative boards as possible and commenting when you find something that resonates with you, be it good or bad. If you’re honest and open, you’ll find your way forward in due time. 

Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## craft.ohmeghon

Well you seem to have no trouble writing in english so far!! Nice to meet ya and best of luck on your journey


----------



## Mello

SueC said:


> Hi Mello. So glad you joined us here. You will find a lot of help and suggestions as you go along. Everyone is very nice, very interested in helping writers of all experiences. Welcome!



Hello Sue! Thank you so much! I'm so happy to be here :mrgreen: I hope to find the right "key" to start to write and post something! I'm looking forward to read your precious advice  




TuesdayEve said:


> Welcome, everyone here has something to offer,
> including you, so browse around and let the writing begin.



Hello there, TuesdayEve! Thanks for the welcome and for your kind words! I'd love to contribute and receive precious advices from you all  




Pluralized said:


> Hi Mello, and welcome to WF. Hope you find here the tools you’re looking for to improve your writing.
> 
> I recommend reading as many pieces on the creative boards as possible and commenting when you find something that resonates with you, be it good or bad. If you’re honest and open, you’ll find your way forward in due time.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you around.



Hello Pluralized  thank you! I'll follow your recommendation! It'll be really helpful  I also bought creative writing books in English, I hope they'll help me to learn more English vocabulary and grammar  I'll surely be honest when I'll coment something, thanks! See you around  




craft.ohmeghon said:


> Well you seem to have no trouble writing in english so far!! Nice to meet ya and best of luck on your journey



Hello craft and nice to meet you too!  To be honest I have lots of problem with the language, especially with grammar... so I hope to learn a lot in this forum, to become more confident and fluent so that I can start to think and write in English. It would be awesome for me! 


Thank you all and Happy Holidays  :santa:


----------



## craft.ohmeghon

Mello said:


> Hello craft and nice to meet you too!  To be honest I have lots of problem with the language, especially with grammar... so I hope to learn a lot in this forum, to become more confident and fluent so that I can start to think and write in English. It would be awesome for me!



That's some awesome energy you have :]
I'm happy to lend a hand if you need. Drop me a PM anytime!


----------



## Mello

craft.ohmeghon said:


> That's some awesome energy you have :]
> I'm happy to lend a hand if you need. Drop me a PM anytime!



Aww :love_heart: thanks so much for your kind words craft.ohmeghon! I will! It will be awesome to receive your help! Thank you


----------



## Olly Buckle

Your English seems very good. There are all sorts of threads which might be useful  to someone learning English as a foreign. As a speaker it is difficult to know exacly which, but I am sure you would find some of them listed in 'Piglet's Picks', see below. 

I look forward to  seeing your presence about the site.


----------



## Pelwrath

Ciao bella. What Italian I know came for my podrino, as we called my grand pa. When my grand ma heard some of the words he was teaching while playing scopa, my lessons were halted. Your English is very good.  Welcome to our group.


----------



## TMarie

It’s been a long while since I’ve been in WF and figured the best way to come back would be to say Hi! to the most recent writers who have joined ... so ..... Hi Mello I smiled through all of the posts on your introduction thread, and I look forward to reading more from you.  Welcome to WF!

btw Italy is on my ‘Must-Have-Adventure’ list


----------



## Mello

Olly Buckle said:


> Your English seems very good. There are all sorts of threads which might be useful to someone learning English as a foreign. As a speaker it is difficult to know exacly which, but I am sure you would find some of them listed in 'Piglet's Picks', see below.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your presence about the site.




Hello Olly! Thank you so much! I saved the Piglet's Picks on my favorites so thank you for the link and for the compliments about the language! I recently started to listen to audiobooks in English while reading and I feel a little bit more confident, even if I'll surely continue to make mistakes I'll do my best. I'm here to learn by reading your stories and follow your precious advices about writing and I'm looking forward to it  
See you around  




Pelwrath said:


> Ciao bella. What Italian I know came for my podrino, as we called my grand pa. When my grand ma heard some of the words he was teaching while playing scopa, my lessons were halted. Your English is very good. Welcome to our group.



Aww cute! Ciao bello! (Are you a boy?) That was so Italian :-D so your padrino was from Italy? From where exactly? Aww nice! Thank you so much for the welcome! 
I like you Gollum's avatar!




TMarie said:


> It’s been a long while since I’ve been in WF and figured the best way to come back would be to say Hi! to the most recent writers who have joined ... so ..... Hi Mello I smiled through all of the posts on your introduction thread, and I look forward to reading more from you. Welcome to WF!
> 
> btw Italy is on my ‘Must-Have-Adventure’ list



Marie! Hello  that was so nice of you! Thank you very much. People here are so kind and I'm glad to be part of this  
Really? Where would you like to go in Italy? I'm from Rome by the way  


Nice to meet you all and Happy New Year :hi:


----------



## Pelwrath

@Mello;

   Yes I am. My podrino came from Fascatti, my grandma came from near Genoa.  Podrino came over in 1907, my grandma was born here while her parents were visiting relatives.


----------



## Mello

Pelwrath said:


> @Mello;
> 
> Yes I am. My podrino came from Fascatti, my grandma came from near Genoa. Podrino came over in 1907, my grandma was born here while her parents were visiting relatives.



Thanks for the answer! I think that's really nice! Frascati is lovely, though I've been there just once  I've never been to Genova but I heard that is very beautiful and the people there are really kind


----------



## H.Brown

Hello and welcome to Wf, you seem to have made a place for yourself I see. It is nice to meet you and I look forward to getting to know you more as I see you around the forums. If you need anything do not hesitate to give me a shout.


----------



## Mello

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to Wf, you seem to have made a place for yourself I see. It is nice to meet you and I look forward to getting to know you more as I see you around the forums. If you need anything do not hesitate to give me a shout.



H. Brown, thank you for the warm welcome and it's my pleasure  You're all so nice here, really! 
Thank you very much for the availability, I'll keep that in mind  see you around :welcome:


----------



## H.Brown

Mello said:


> H. Brown, thank you for the warm welcome and it's my pleasure  You're all so nice here, really!
> Thank you very much for the availability, I'll keep that in mind  see you around :welcome:




I'm glad that you like it here.  See you around.


----------



## ArianSpirit

Hi and welcome! I'm rather new and everyone is very kind and helpful. Enjoy!


----------



## Mello

ArianSpirit, thank you very much! Hi to you too and also welcome  you're so right, everyone is really kind here. It feels like home


----------

